# printer won't stop printing blank pages



## snuzee101 (Nov 20, 2005)

hi there...
tried to print some thumbnail photos saturday a.m. and it started printing the actual full photo instead so i tried to cancel and it didn't do it as fast as i thought it should (impatient) so i control, alt deleted and that didn't work so i rebooted the computer thinking it wwould end the job and i believe i turned off the printer but maybe not...anyways...the job is deleted on the computer but the printer keeps printing blank pages and won't stop...i let it do it for a really long time (really) yesterday then i had to leave overnight so i thought maybe if i turned it off it would clear itself up today but alas...it still wants to keep printing...
i have unpluged it from both the computer and the power source and it doesn't care...
can anyone help me????
thanks...
despartate in michigan


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

*Welcom to TSF*

What kind of printer is it, make and model?


----------



## snuzee101 (Nov 20, 2005)

*what kind of printer is it?*

sorry...

hp 6122...usually works great but occasionally do run into the hyroglyphics problem...


----------



## snuzee101 (Nov 20, 2005)

*what kind of printer is it?*

sorry...

hp 6122...usually works great but occasionally do run into the hyroglyphics problem...deskjet...xp on computer


----------



## andylombardo (Apr 4, 2008)

My HP 5si is doing the exact same thing. I've let it run, disconnected overnight, etc. Any luck with a fix?


----------

